# Leveling of Banister Stairs in old row home



## limamike (Aug 10, 2009)

Alright, I am new at the banister stair type and I am a bit baffled on how to level these things. I just recently bought a row home and the banister stairs (1 to 2nd floor) are out of level. interestingly enough, in the same area of the stairs in the basement, there is a metal column holding up the beam. I suspect that the house has settled and the metal column is doing the work to hold up the beam. My questions:

1. Is this common in these old row homes?
2. What is the standard procedure on jacking up the stairs
3. Is there another easier way to leveling the stairs 

Thanks


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/just-reminder-important-60787/ :thumbsup:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

limamike said:


> Alright, I am new at the banister stair type and I am a bit baffled on how to level these things. I just recently bought a row home and the banister stairs (1 to 2nd floor) are out of level. interestingly enough, in the same area of the stairs in the basement, there is a metal column holding up the beam. I suspect that the house has settled and the metal column is doing the work to hold up the beam. My questions:
> 
> 1. Is this common in these old row homes?
> 2. What is the standard procedure on jacking up the stairs
> ...







Tear it out and start over. Seriously


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

And what is a banister?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> And what is a banister?


an east coast or northeast term for a stair railing
Usually applies to aa wall hung rail as opposed to a ballustrade which would contain both a bannister and ballusters


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

naptown CR said:


> an east coast or northeast term for a stair railing
> Usually applies to aa wall hung rail as opposed to a ballustrade which would contain both a bannister and ballusters


Back here its the rail
and balusters on the open side.
Dincha ever get to slide down
the banister when you were
a kid? :clap::w00t:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

limamike said:


> 3. Is there another easier way to leveling the stairs...


Yes... It's so incredibly easy, you'll kick yourself when you finally figure it out. :whistling


----------



## limamike (Aug 10, 2009)

I see we have some comedians and some knuckleheads in this forum . At some point, one of you, or a friend will need some help doing electrical or structured wiring work.......


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

limamike said:


> I see we have some comedians and some knuckleheads in this forum . At some point, one of you, or a friend will need some help doing electrical or structured wiring work.......


And some of us realize that if 
we want useful information,
we need to provide specifics
to anyone who can neither see
the situation, nor read minds. :thumbsup:
Vague questions breed vague responses.


----------



## limamike (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah I see, specifics. You know I respect the fact that you boys and gals, have a gazillion posts on me. But man, it is a general question, perhaps I was hoping for a little common sense from the experts.... but then again, common sense, it's just not all that common.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

it is common sense,we can all commonly sense you are a...:whistling


----------



## limamike (Aug 10, 2009)

*what's that, a..........*

recent veteran, a PE, a guy who just bought a house and is asking a simple question. Like we say in the military, smart folks are usually the ones that have the most to learn.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

close...


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

pics needed


----------



## limamike (Aug 10, 2009)

*give me a few days*

Thanks for your courtesy.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

limamike,

Hang in there, you've almost made it through CT basic training, knock you down to bring you back as a member of the team.

What you describe in your OP is fairly common(if I picture it correctly). Random google image.









EX: Left side of stairs above are dropping from settling or damage to frame that supports it. As it settles the newel post leans, out of "plumb", to one side taking the rail with it. The newel may also be loose which adds to the leaning. 

Depending on the actual cause of the problem will determine how much work it would be to make it right. 

Now if your 1st to 2nd floor banister is out of "level", that's a good thing. 
If it were level, you got a really big job ahead


----------



## limamike (Aug 10, 2009)

*Aframe*

Thanks man, I hear you on the basic. I see you too are from titletown :thumbup:. Your photo fully illustrates what is happening at the house, im out in somerville. I will need a few days to upload pics, I am in seperation mode from uncle sam and am spending a bunch of time at Hanscom. Thanks again, I will follow up soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Just finished a couple of bathrooms in Somerville. Good luck at Hanscom and the house. Depending where you are I hope to god you have a driveway.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

limamike said:


> Thanks man, I hear you on the basic. I see you too are from titletown :thumbup:. Your photo fully illustrates what is happening at the house, im out in somerville. I will need a few days to upload pics, I am in seperation mode from uncle sam and am spending a bunch of time at Hanscom. Thanks again, I will follow up soon. :thumbsup:


Don't forget you need to show us
what's going on under it as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

We can help ya, it just depends on how frendley ya are and eh... how big your pocket book is


----------

